# How do i get clomid



## babynitrous (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey guys I wanted to know how i can get clomid when I dont have a family doctor . I am not ovulating after even trying ovulex for 5 months it did nothing . My husband and I are starting to get stressed out as we have been trying for about 20 months now


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

you can only legally get it here in the USA with a doctor's prescription. Good luck.


----------



## Caittune (Aug 2, 2006)

you can only get it in canada with a doc's prescription too. I'd suggest going to a walk in and asking for a referal to an ob. My family doc won't prescribe it because she is concerned about multiples.

Good luck.


----------



## babynitrous (Nov 1, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

there are clomid "look alikes" this pregnancy is a "soy baby" you take soy isoflavones like you would clomid. It helped my move my O date by a few days.


----------



## 50ftQueenie (Jan 24, 2007)

As someone who took clomid for several years, relatively unsupervised by 3 different doctors, let me say please please please, develop a relationship with a doc and maintain it throughout your clomid experience. I ended up with some serious reactions to the amounts of clomid I was taking, and I've lost an ovary because of it.

Any doc can prescribe. I think all of the doctors I saw were GPs. They should start you on a low dose and keep you on it for about 3 cycles, then up the dose if you aren't pregnant.

They doctor should ask you a lot of questions regarding how long you've been trying to get pregnant, and what you've been trying. Your age is important, too. When we finally did go to a fertility clinic, that doctor immediately suggested that we skip the clomid and try something more "aggressive" due to our age (over 30) and the number of year we'd been trying. "Aggressive" is not invetro. It was injectable drugs and an IUI. Voila- baby on the first round.

I didn't get a referral to the fertility clinic. I just went. And we paid for it, but it did almost immediately result in a baby. See if there's a clinic that will have a consultation with you before you commit to their services.

Good luck.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

You can get it online without a script but I would really recommend going to a fertility clinic like the pp suggested.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

My OB wants to prescribe it but I don't want it in my medical records. If we ever had to buy private insurance it would be a nightmare to have that in there. I'm thinking about researching the drug myself (tons of research) then ordering it over seas. I've asked my doc some "what if" questions.....like......."If you were to prescribe clomid for me what dose and durations would your prescribe?" etc. I want the advice of a doc, but not the medical records. I've been thinking about going to an OB out of town and paying cash for an appointment under my maiden name (my maiden name is seriously Smith so it's perfect).


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

just a thought- Fertilaid had similar effect with me and you can get it online. It is a bunch of herbs. I had the hot flashes the same that I did with chlomid. I got pregnant on my 2nd month on Fertilaid after being on chlomid for 6 months unsuccessfully (I did get pregnant my second month on Chlomid, but miscarried, then went back on it again). I don't know if you have tried it already, but just a thought.


----------



## babynitrous (Nov 1, 2008)

I havent tried fertil aid but I tried ovulex and the ingredients are almost exact to eachother ..I am kind of leaning away from clomid is there any drug you can get out there other then clomid that makes you ovulate?????


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babynitrous* 
I havent tried fertil aid but I tried ovulex and the ingredients are almost exact to eachother ..I am kind of leaning away from clomid is there any drug you can get out there other then clomid that makes you ovulate?????

I'd give the soy Isoflavones a try before Clomid. Some people conceive pretty quickly using it! I used it last cycle, didn't do much, but this cycle it move my O up by 4-5 days!

In case you want to check into it-

http://www.drugstore.com/products/pr...44&catid=27554

Good luck!


----------



## babynitrous (Nov 1, 2008)

so i looked up the soy and found this ....

Studies suggest that high levels of soy protein may decrease fertility. According to a report in The American Journal of Clinical Nutrition a small number of studies have shown that high levels of soy can increase menstrual cycle length, decrease FSH (follicle-stimulating hormone) and decrease LH (leutinizing hormone). But we must note that the high levels of soy generating this effect are equivalent to drinking three 12-ounce glasses of soy milk a day equivalent to 45 mg of isoflavones

NOW dont know what to think i read things about taking it for MP but no fertility


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Soy taken daily over long periods of time will decrease fertility. The method mentioned here is taking high levels of soy isoflavons for a short period of time. Take it for five days at the beginning of the cycle just like clomid.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonStarFalling* 
Soy taken daily over long periods of time will decrease fertility. The method mentioned here is taking high levels of soy isoflavons for a short period of time. Take it for five days at the beginning of the cycle just like clomid.









:

It's up to you. But in a nutshell, when taken for 5 consecutive days at the beginning of the cycle (1-5, 3-7, etc.) it works by blocking the estrogen receptors (which is why it's useful during menopause), then when stopped your body releases a surge of the hormone that makes you O. I started with taking a lower dose than most (80mg as opposed to 120mg-150mg) since we're all different.


----------



## babynitrous (Nov 1, 2008)

okay thanks I will give it a shot ... is it safe to use with my prenatals or should i not take them both at the same time


----------



## babynitrous (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonStarFalling* 
You can get it online without a script but I would really recommend going to a fertility clinic like the pp suggested.

how do i get it without perscription :S would it be safe ... sorry for all the q's but i am a newbie here


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babynitrous* 
okay thanks I will give it a shot ... is it safe to use with my prenatals or should i not take them both at the same time

I took it with my prenatals, they didn't seem to interact with the soy (it worked).


----------

